# Keeping mice out of the rigs.



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Any ideas that work.

I sanitize my rigs, spray eucalyptus odo-ban in it. Used to work, now it doesn't seem to.

Spent Sunday sanitizing and cleaning out my work rig. Nothing in it at all. Still ended up trapping another mouse.

Other rigs that sit, same issue. Trapped 7 in a row one time in the work truck.

Any good suggestions.


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 23, 2021)

The only thing that has worked for us to catch mice, has been a diving board like thing. You take a 5-gallon pail, fill it with water, and then you can buy a thing from Amazon that has a ramp that leads up to the top of the bucket, then the mouse walks out across a platform with peanut butter at the end. When the mouse walks to the end, the platform tips forward and dumps them off like a diving board. They are then in the water, can't get out, and drown.
We tried poison, but it never worked.
We tried just a mouse trap, and the mice were too small, they would come on, eat the peanut butter, and not set the trap off!
We tried sticky pads, and we would just end up with mice feet on the pad that they had ripped off on their way off. 
Dunno how well that would work in a rig, but it's the only thing that would kill our mice. Well, we got a cat last year and that has been amazing, but... 😂 

Here is a link to the boards








2 Pack-Walk The Plank Mouse Trap -RAMP INCLUDED- Multi Catch- Auto Reset New Plank Mouse Trap- RinneTraps With Magnet | Not Wood : Amazon.ca: Electronics


2 Pack-Walk The Plank Mouse Trap -RAMP INCLUDED- Multi Catch- Auto Reset New Plank Mouse Trap- RinneTraps With Magnet | Not Wood : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I use these and they seem to do the job.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/TOMCAT-Mouse-Killer-II-4-oz-Mouse-Bait-Station-4-oz-Mouse-Bait-Station/50192371


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Cats


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Repellants work until they don't. We had a mouse problem in a car that has a box of mothballs in the trunk. It took a few months to get them all trapped out. They'll be back if I ease off trapping.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this is a outdoor storage area or car lot /yard 

lots and lots of mouse traps outside of the vehicles , repeating traps , poison at perimeters of the parking area '
by the time they could make it to the shelter of your vehicle you want them dead


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Mice, rats etc hate the smell of ozone. I use a little one under the hoods of both vehicles now since I've had the wiring ate. Plug it in at night or anytime you are not using the vehicle like you would a engine heater.

I also use ozone machines to keep the vermin out of the treehouse and tornado shelter. Have a bug problem in the house-ants? cock roaches? Ozone it. But remember it can harm you if you breathe it and it will kill house plants. Ozone turns back into oxygen about 30 minutes after shutting off the machine. We have a big machines for whole house fumigation and the smaller ones used like I say above. i don't sell these not have any financial interest in any place that does. Several companies make them. They used to be cheaper but when it was found it will kill bacteria and viruses too the prices got crazy. Used to buy the little machines for $25. I have not looked lately but they were up to $50.

Can also be used to kill smells. A lot of motels use them to kill off tobacco smell. I did loan in once to a friend who had a rental that was full of birds. Took 2 days to kill the smell in there.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When I lived in the country, I'd prop the hood of my vehicles with a brick. High enough to let light in the engine compartment, but not high enough to keep the light on.
Mice don't like light and this seemed to work after finding a nest on the engine.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I keep a trap set in each vehicle, check them every morning.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Got two the last couole of nights. Picked up some mothballs, or mothball crystals anyway.

Hopefully that will help.

I don't mind mice except ours are deer mice. They can carry Hantavirus. Also, eating wiring is a bad deal.

Just looked at the CDC website.

Apparently there have only been one or two cases a year in our state. So the likelihood is very low, but I still sanitize every so often, especially after catching them.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Got two the last couole of nights. Picked up some mothballs, or mothball crystals anyway.
> 
> Hopefully that will help.
> 
> ...


they hate the smell of peppermint oil


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We soak cotton balls with peppermint oil, and place them strategically throughout the vehicles. I mix peppermint oil with water, and spray it under the hood (DH's mom had a brand new sporty car, and mice chewed up the wiring - I don't want to take a chance). 

It's been working for close to 10 years now.


----------

